# General 1 man auger question...



## Rick3401 (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm working on a 1 man auger. 3 hp with a tillotson carb, and a 24:1 fuel mixture. It runs rough, floods big time, and seems to be constantly surging. I replaced the carb, checked for air leaks, new spark plug. No difference at all.
Any ideas? TIA
Rick


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

is it one of those baby walbro carbs.ive had to soak them over nite in a good acid bath before the crazy little thing would quit bleeding.needle and seat also possible.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

did u check your ports and valves maby rings


----------

